# I Can finally say what I always wanted to say: Bubble HAS MADE A BUBBLE NEST!!



## DTF (Jul 25, 2010)

I woke up this morning and saw one near a leaf i put on the surface of the water!


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Congrats. Your fish looks adorable in that picture.


----------



## DTF (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Congrats. I love it when you wake up to see one of your boys has built a bubblenest. He's so cute!


----------



## DTF (Jul 25, 2010)

heHehHahehaheahHAEHAH... Oh, and thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

YAY! Nice nest!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Awesome!

I think you should enter that photo in the contest, it's really nicely taken.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

NIce pic!


----------



## azulfish15 (Sep 24, 2010)

Is this a good thing? I use to have a one gallon tank and my fish made the bubble nest all the time. Now I have a 5 gallon tank and my fish seems happier but he doesn't make those anymore? Is it because it was a new filter? I also noticed you don't have many rocks or it it just the picture?
Beautiful Betta by the way . Oh and this is my first post.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

His face is so cute! He looks so proud of what he acheived.


----------



## Atolon (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice picture! Congrats on his nest


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

Aww... he looks so proud of his nest - either that or he's looking to take a piece out of you for getting too close!


----------



## Atolon (Jan 10, 2011)

I agree! He's showing off his pride and joy! =)


----------

